# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  چگونه ار تجربی در دانشگاه حقوق بخونم

## DDM

سلام من پیش دانشگاهی تجربی هستم کنکور امسال هم تجربی شرکت کردم.  میخوام رشته حقوق بخونم ایا راهی هست؟ میتونم انتخاب رشته ازاد حقوق بزنم؟

----------


## masood2013

> سلام من پیش دانشگاهی تجربی هستم کنکور امسال هم تجربی شرکت کردم.  میخوام رشته حقوق بخونم ایا راهی هست؟ میتونم انتخاب رشته ازاد حقوق بزنم؟


فکر نکنم بتونید "حقوق" سراسری رو بزنید، "علوم قضایی" هست تو تجربی، ولی "حقوق" نیست، یدونه "حقوق و فقه" با هم هستن، ولی آزاد فکر کنم میشه، چون الان تو شهر ما دارن "حقوق" بدون کنکور میخونن تو دانشگاه آزاد.  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

> سلام من پیش دانشگاهی تجربی هستم کنکور امسال هم تجربی شرکت کردم.  میخوام رشته حقوق بخونم ایا راهی هست؟ میتونم انتخاب رشته ازاد حقوق بزنم؟


بله میشه
هم ازاد بدون ازمون هم با ازمون 
و هم انتخاب رشته با سوابق تحصیلی بدون کنکور
شما میتونی در صورت موجود بودن رشته حقوق انتخاب کنی

----------


## specialops

> سلام من پیش دانشگاهی تجربی هستم کنکور امسال هم تجربی شرکت کردم.  میخوام رشته حقوق بخونم ایا راهی هست؟ میتونم انتخاب رشته ازاد حقوق بزنم؟


*امام صادق با بروبچه های ایت ا... مهدوی کنی(ره)!*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام من پیش دانشگاهی تجربی هستم کنکور امسال هم تجربی شرکت کردم.  میخوام رشته حقوق بخونم ایا راهی هست؟ میتونم انتخاب رشته ازاد حقوق بزنم؟


فکر خوبيه فقط پيام نور و فراگير رو بذار گزينه آخر. 
ولي به نظرم اگه حفظيات و علاقه ت خوب باشه ارزش داره به خاطرش کنکور انساني بدي. انسانيم متاسفانه تو ايران راحت ميتوني حقوق قبول شي   چون مث رياضي و تجربي حريفاي قدر نداره..

----------


## na3r!n

بچه ها الان من هنگم واقعا میشه رف؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> بچه ها الان من هنگم واقعا میشه رف؟


ازاد و  بدون کنکور 
بله میشه

----------


## DDM

> ازاد و  بدون کنکور 
> بله میشه


من کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم و یکی جواب من رو بده ایا میشه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد حقوق بزنم یا نه؟!!!! با ازمون

----------


## DDM

من کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم و یکی جواب من رو بده ایا میشه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد حقوق بزنم یا نه؟!!!! با ازمون

----------


## sepanta1990

> من کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم و یکی جواب من رو بده ایا میشه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد حقوق بزنم یا نه؟!!!! با ازمون


سلام 
خیر نمیشه. اگه کنکور تجربی بدین باید از رشته های تجربی انتخاب کنید. چون رتبه و ترازتون بین تجربیاست نه انسانی ها.

----------


## sepanta1990

> من کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم و یکی جواب من رو بده ایا میشه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد حقوق بزنم یا نه؟!!!! با ازمون


البته جوابی که بالا دادم با این فرض بود که کنکور تجربی رشته حقوق نداره! برا اطمینان میتونید دفترچه انتخاب رشته سال 93 رو دانلود کنید ببینید برای تجربیا رشته ی حقوق هست یا نه؟ تا جایی که میدونم حقوق برا کنکور انسانیه.

----------


## Morvarid80

واای الان فهمیدم از تجربی،نمیشه حقوق دانشگاه تهرانقبول شد انقدر ناراحتم

----------


## meghdad

دوست عزیز سعی کنید از ادم متخصصش بپرسید ک دانش تجربه لازمش رو داره میدونه شدنیه تجربه اینا داره

----------

